# Plz suggest a good ups for my 600W requirement



## Power_user_EX (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey guys , can some of u suggest me a good ups for 600w requirement.

I'm having a 600W C.M. SMPS/PSU and will go crossfire in future so my requirements may jump to 650W or 700W.

Plz suggest a good ups with high efficiency to handle power between 650w to 700W max.


----------



## toofan (Sep 5, 2008)

Go for APC brand reliable and secure.


----------



## ubersoldat (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi,

U can definately go for APC. Go for a UPS with a rating of 800VA to 1KVA. U can also bet ur money on SuKam. Very stable UPS. Also, disconnect the monitor from the UPS line. Give it the direct wall connection.

Bye. 

Hi again,

No need of connecting the monitor to wall connection if its a LCD. The thing is, u cannot be sure with CRT monitors. They r power hungry monsters and could very well reset the best ups's around. So be cautious. 

Bye.


----------



## asingh (Sep 5, 2008)

Get APC..

So it shall be written..so it shall be done..................................!


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 5, 2008)

Get APC ..
I bought it today ... And its way better than Intex.
Sorry for comparing APC & Intex though.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 5, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> Get APC ..
> I bought it today ... And its way better than Intex.
> Sorry for comparing APC & Intex though.



u should be sorry ....cos APC is way better ...!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 5, 2008)

Intex is crap.

YOu can try iBall too.

My friend has the iBall Nirantar UPS and he gave me a positive report about it.


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 5, 2008)

Today i bought a APC 650 VA, 350 watts UPS, Price RS 3200... also the dealer said APC gives onsite service. If you want a cheaper alternative than go for microtek.


----------



## Power_user_EX (Sep 5, 2008)

thx guys!!!

I surely go for APC then. But will 850VA rated ups @ 400 to 600W (or may be more) handle my rig's load ?

My question : if my rigs sucks 550W continuous power and ups is of say.. 700VA @ 450W then what will happen to pc ? will it work or just reject the low input power ?

I may have a misconception .... will be gr8 if it gets rectified!!!


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 5, 2008)

It will work.. but if the load is too heavy for the UPS then there will be a restart.

btw APC 800VA has 550 watts of power.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 6, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> u should be sorry ....cos APC is way better ...!



Thats why I apologised


----------



## acewin (Sep 6, 2008)

well we had bought 800VA UPS of HP for my friend worked very good and gave almost 20 minutes life for our system. also we kept it on for keeping the Broadband ADSL model on. But when I asked the shopkeeper when another of my friend was buying system for the HP UPS which worked very well for us, he said its not available they had received alot compaints and the service of HP to rectify any related isses was bad.

Bought 1KVA microtek UPS, working fine I hope, havent asked much about it from my frn, besides electricity goes off very less at his place.

what about UPS from Powersafe


----------

